# LGD Problem



## jbsmith462 (Mar 10, 2014)

My Great Pyrenees, Gabby has just started "playing" with the lambs. I caught her dragging a lamb by the back leg. Another time she had one by the leg then through it into the air. She is almost 4 and never did this before.What is going on with her?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you may need to retrain her.


----------



## rockytg (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds like it is time to place her in with the bucks or rams for a little while to remind her of how she is supposed to respect the ruminants.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yikes, definitely set up a pen inside the goat pen for her until the lambs get older! (4 cattle panels or chainlink dog kennel or something similar and easy to put up?)

If you can, let her out with the goats every single day but ONLY when you are spending time in the pen. Then you can immediately give harsh verbal commands as soon as she pursues a lamb. 

There is a lot of excitement at lambing but it is odd that she began this at 4 years old... Have you had a lot of snow cover this year and she has been cooped up & extra bored?


----------



## jbsmith462 (Mar 10, 2014)

Well things went from bad to worse. She ran up to a lamb that was running to catch up to the flock, grabbed it by the neck and shook it. She then took off running with it. My husband yelled and she dropped it. 
Her bad behavior only occurs at feeding time. The ewes run to get grain and forget about their lambs, leaving them behind. 
As suggested by a breeder, I put an e collar on her and watch her. She goes back in the kennel when I can't. The breeder said that she may have a higher prey drive than they like to see in a Great Pyrenees.
I heard a pack of coyotes the other night and my dog was in the kennel. This worries me a lot. Hopefully with the collar and the lambs getting bigger this won't happen again. I am going to have a hard time trusting her though.


----------

